
FBI Cracks Florida Man's TrueCrypt Password - skunkwerks
https://hacked.com/fbi-cracks-florida-mans-truecrypt-password/
======
jo6gwb
This may be slightly off topic, but is it worth the time on both ends to
encrypt sensitive emails with programs like Virtru?

------
imglorp
obligatory [https://xkcd.com/538/](https://xkcd.com/538/)

